# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Giúp đơc về Driver SLA7033M

## diy1102

Xem cái máy của bác Mạnh Tường nên hôm nay em đi lang thang, Em mới nhặt được cái này:



Em câu mạch với con SLA7033M ra đấu vào Step thì chạy được (con STK672 em chưa thử, nhưng em nghĩ câu ra chắc nó vẫn chạy). Tuy nhiên, em muốn thêm chức năng chỉnh dòng cho Step cũng nhưng sét H/F, nhưng em chưa biết làm thế nào. Có đọc tài liệu về con IC này, nhưng do không có kiến thức về điện nên không hiểu, bác nào biết có thể hướng dẫn giúp em được không ạ. 
Em chân thành cảm ơn.
Đây là tài liệu về nó ạ:
*Download File*

----------


## hunter_dt

Bác thấy chân 3 và 14 ghi là Ref A B không , đây là điện áp tham chiếu để set dòng cho moto. e lười đọc quá nên chỉ bác thế này luôn . Bác  lấy 1 con biến trở 3 chân , 2 chân 2 bên câu vào 5V và 0V, chân giữa còn lại bác câu vào chân 3 và 14. xoay xoay cái biến trở sẽ thấy điều kì diệu  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Bác thấy chân 3 và 14 ghi là Ref A B không , đây là điện áp tham chiếu để set dòng cho moto. e lười đọc quá nên chỉ bác thế này luôn . Bác  lấy 1 con biến trở 3 chân , 2 chân 2 bên câu vào 5V và 0V, chân giữa còn lại bác câu vào chân 3 và 14. xoay xoay cái biến trở sẽ thấy điều kì diệu


Cám ơn bác em sẽ thử vậy còn  full/half thì làm thế nào ạ?

----------


## CKD

Ôi bác diy1102 lụm ở đâu mấy con này thế. Toàn hàng theo máy.. ngon phải biết  :Wink:

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

> Cám ơn bác em sẽ thử vậy còn  full/half thì làm thế nào ạ?


full step > 200 xung 1 vòng
half step > 400 xung 1 vòng 

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Ôi bác diy1102 lụm ở đâu mấy con này thế. Toàn hàng theo máy.. ngon phải biết


Mấy con này ở máy Ricoh 2060 hỏng em dụ thằng bạn mua về lấy mấy cái bánh răng thay vào máy của nó, vì máy nó vị hỏng mấy cái bánh răng và dây đai thợ sửa đòi 2tr mà mua cả cái xác có 2,6tr (thực ra gọi là xác nhưng nó vẫn còn photo túc tắc được, vẫn còn khối thứ dùng được để thay thế cho máy khác). Còn em kiếm ít motor và ít mạch ạ. Hix em đang nc nếu có nhiều cái ghịch em quất tiếp cái máy  Ricoh AF 3025 cũng 2,6tr nữa về nc cho nó đã ạ. Nhưng mỗi tội em kiến thức điện kém thui.

----------


## diy1102

> full step > 200 xung 1 vòng
> half step > 400 xung 1 vòng 
> 
> b.r


Dạ! có nghĩ là: ví dụ như em chạy trên Mach3, mỗi một vòng motor thì dịch chuyển được 1 đơn vị. Vậy khi đó cài, thì cài đặt Steps per = 200 nếu chạy Full or = 400 nếu chạy half ạ?
Ps: Em gà nên hỏi có gì ngu ngơ các bác đừng cười em nhé chẳng qua cũng chết vì cái ghịch ạ.

----------


## nhatson

thông số mach3 phụ thuộc tỉ số truyền của chuyển động tròn sang tịnh tiến

ví dụ motor quay 400 bước/vòng , vit me quay 1 vòng 5mm > cài đặt trong mach3 là 80 bước trên 1 đơn vị dài

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> thông số mach3 phụ thuộc tỉ số truyền của chuyển động tròn sang tịnh tiến
> 
> ví dụ motor quay 400 bước/vòng , vit me quay 1 vòng 5mm > cài đặt trong mach3 là 80 bước trên 1 đơn vị dài
> 
> b.r


Vâng cái này thì em hiểu ạ. Em nói một đơn vị (1mm) cho nó đơn giản nhất không tỷ số truyền hay gì cả có nghĩ là một vòng quay của động cơ thì tính tiến = 1mm ạ.
Nhưng ý em muốn hỏi cái Driver = con IC trên em muốn chạy H/F thì phải làm thế nào ạ?

----------


## nhatson

con này ko tích hợp tranlator
bạn xem trang 29 , dùng vi diều khiển chuyển từ xung clock sang tín hiện ngõ vào theo bảng 1-2 phase excitation

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> con này ko tích hợp tranlator
> bạn xem trang 29 , dùng vi diều khiển chuyển từ xung clock sang tín hiện ngõ vào theo bảng 1-2 phase excitation
> 
> b.r


Hi hi chắc ngoài khả năng của em hiện tại mất rồi. Để em phải nc tiếp ạ.
Cám ơn các bác ạ.

----------


## diy1102

Em tìm hiểu mãi mà không ra. Bác "nhatson" có thể cho em cái gợi ý về mạch "dùng vi diều khiển chuyển từ xung clock sang tín hiện ngõ vào" được không ạ.

----------


## anhxco

Theo mình thấy tín hiệu điều khiển thì bạn có thể kết hợp với L297, sử dụng chế độ 2 phase của con này và chế độ "normal driver mode" của con L297. 
Cứ test thử trước khi dùng VDK nhé.

----------

cncdn, diy1102, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

full step/ hafstep thì cug ko cần vi điều khiển ah. dùng ic logic cũng ok

----------

cncdn, diy1102

----------


## cncdn

> full step/ hafstep thì cug ko cần vi điều khiển ah. dùng ic logic cũng ok


Đúng cài mình cần, hehe đang có mấy con sla mà chưa biết dùng sao

----------


## diy1102

Em dùng mạch này để lái step với IC SLA7033M với chế độ Half Step có được không các bác:


SLA7033M:

----------


## nhatson

ok, haftstep đấy ah  :Smile: 

em thấy làm với mí con microstep luôn, hic nghịch mí chú này mất nhiều time, hiệu qua ko cao với việc dùng cho máy CNC

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> ok, haftstep đấy ah 
> 
> em thấy làm với mí con microstep luôn, hic nghịch mí chú này mất nhiều time, hiệu qua ko cao với việc dùng cho máy CNC
> 
> b.r


Em đang ngâm cứu ạ. Hi hi đang chờ hàng của bác đấy ạ.

----------


## nhatson

mình thấy nhiều IC, mà IC số là mình ngán rồi

drive linh kiện rời, sp này mình gợi là sp chó già, bỏ thì vương mà thương thì tội

lí do là drive chạy 3A 40V. thông số tương đuơng mí chú TB6560/STK/SLA hay còn thua tb6600
nhưng phải constet mới bít được mèo nào cắn mỉu nào, có điều về giá thì ko địch lại chip tích hợp

----------

CKD, diy1102

----------


## anhxco

> mình thấy nhiều IC, mà IC số là mình ngán rồi
> 
> drive linh kiện rời, sp này mình gợi là sp chó già, bỏ thì vương mà thương thì tội
> 
> lí do là drive chạy 3A 40V. thông số tương đuơng mí chú TB6560/STK/SLA hay còn thua tb6600
> nhưng phải constet mới bít được mèo nào cắn mỉu nào, có điều về giá thì ko địch lại chip tích hợp


Em nghĩ là tiền nào của nấy thôi, có lẽ e thấy nhược điểm lớn nhất của mạch tích hợp là tốn money nhiều hơn khi nó die à

----------

